# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben opgenomen geweest voor dagopname

## Leontien

15 februari 2010 stond er op blikopnieuws.nl het volgende bericht:

"De afgelopen 15 jaar is het totale aantal dagopnamen in het ziekenhuis zeer sterk gestegen. Bij het aantal opnamen met minstens één overnachting, de klinische opnamen, was dit niet het geval.

In 2007 waren er 995 dagopnamen per 10 duizend inwoners in het ziekenhuis. Dat is bijna 3 keer zoveel als in 1993. Dat komt onder meer doordat voor steeds meer behandelingen geen klinische opname meer nodig is, en een dagopname volstaat. Verder is vanaf 2001 extra geld beschikbaar gekomen voor het wegwerken van wachtlijsten, hierdoor zijn zowel de dagopnamen als de klinische opnamen gestegen. Ook zijn er nieuwe behandelingen beschikbaar gekomen die vooral tijdens dagopnamen uitgevoerd worden. Dit geldt bijvoorbeeld voor de behandeling van Multiple sclerose (MS), reuma en psoriasis."

Mijn vraag aan jou is of jij een keer of vaker voor dagopname bent opgenomen en waarvoor? Waarvoor kun je als reactie hieronder plaatsen.

Stem en geef je reactie!

Blikopnieuws.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben vorig jaar wel in het ziekenhuis geweest voor een echo, maar dat duurde maar 20 minuten (als ik het wachten niet meereken)... 
Mijn tante moest wel voor dagbehandeling naar Beatrixoord (onderdeel UMCG) voor revalidatie, maar verder is er niemand in mijn omgeving in dagbehandeling geweest...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ook niet! Kom eigenlijk nooit in ziekenhuizen (enkel wanneer mn moeder weer eens iets uitgespookt heeft  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Mn opa heeft wel eens een paar dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen, beide opa's eentje voor zn hart, de ander had een aanrijding gehad. Mn moeder heeft de afgelopen jaren zo'n 5x in het ziekenhuis gelegen, voor darmen die in de knoop lagen, galstenen een paar keer etc etc.

----------


## fkbmac

2 maal heb ik dagopname mogen meemaken.
Geweldig deze manier van aanpak.
Kostenbesparend en ik ziek ook liever thuis uit, indien mogelijk.

----------


## comtes

1 x voor sterilisatie
1 x voor galblaasoperatie
1 x voor oude breuk in voet (operatie)
1 x voor een nova sure behandeling
1 x voor tennisarm operatie

de operatie van de voet vond laat op de dag plaats en had wat mij betreft wel een overnachting mogen inhouden, nu kreeg ik de grootste pijn toen ik alleen thuis was en wist ik me geen raad, bleek dat door de zwelling het verband te strak was gaan zitten. was ik dan nog in het zh geweest dan had dat makkelijker en eerder opgelost kunnen worden en had mij minder pijn opgeleverd.

de galblaas werd ook een latertje waardoor je als een plant thuiskomt. we werd ik de volgende dag netjes gebeld voor de nazorg.

----------


## sfeertje

Ik ben al opgenomen geweest voor dagopname : verleden maand voor kijkoperatie meniscus, in maart 2007 voor een colonoscopie, in mei 2007 voor een curetage en in september 2007 voor het plaatsen van een port-à-cath. Elke keer goed opgevangen.

----------


## jean1959

Ik ben in oktober 2009 geopereerd aan de hallux valgus aan mijn voet.Het was een algehele narcose. Dit was een dagopname. Ik ben een aantal jaren geleden voor dezelfde operatie 2 dagen opgenomen geweest.
Ik vind vanwege de enorme pijn de eerste nacht het fijner om 1 nacht te verblijven in het ziekenhuis. De pijnbestrijding in het ziekenhuis is beter dan de medicatie wat je thuis kunt gebruiken.
Ook was ik onderweg naar huis zo misselijk geworden van het auto rijden dat ik bij thuiskomst me heel beroerd voelde en over moest geven.

----------


## dotito

Heb al een paar dagopname's gehad.

1x voor mijn wijsheidstanden>1x operatie aan de tenen(versmallen v/d teennagel)

En een aantal keren voor mijn allergie.

Vind dat op zich wel een goed systeem;Je bent vlugger thuis/is goedkoper/en je maakt vlugger plaats voor een andere patient.

----------


## sietske763

1 x meniscusopratie
1 x sterilisatie
goed bevallen, lekker thuis bijkomen

----------


## Ronald68

Vaker dan 2 keer dus. Wel lastig dat als je van te voren hoort dat niet naar huis mag fietsen, achteraf blijkt dat lopen ook niet mag....
Dat is dus het nadeel van een dag opname, het vervoer, je moet altijd iemand mee hebben. Waardoor je afhankelijk gemaakt wordt.
Voordeel is dat je lekker thuis op de bank kunt hangen, met als bijkomend nadeel dat je (ik) de rust niet pakt.

----------


## Lara '52

Ik ben 2x opgenomen 

1 x voor curtage 

1 x voor carpel tunnel operatie 

Zoals Ronald schrijft , inderdaad je neemt niet voldoende rust , het dagelijkse leven stelt zijn eisen , en de nasleep operatie duurt langer .....

----------


## ishbel

2x kijkoperatie knie
1x laparoscopie en HSG door gynaecoloog i.v.m. fertiliteitsklachten
talloze keren voor pijnbestrijding (na prik een aantal uren op de afdeling moeten blijven i.v.m. mogelijke reacties)

Zoals alles heeft het voor- en nadelen. Ik zie vooral de voordelen voor het ziekenhuis: er zijn meer en sneller bedden beschikbaar. Alles moet tegenwoordig maar snel. Herstellen doe je idd thuis beter, het is rustiger dan op een zaal, maar voor veel mensen zijn er toch veel nadelen. Pijnbestrijding bijvoorbeeld, zeker als je niet tegen de gebruikelijke middelen (als paracetamol) kunt en aangewezen bent op opiaten. Vervoer vlak na een operatie is ook geen pretje. Door de kijkoperaties zijn er meer dagopnames gekomen maar ook veel complicaties na de operatie wat meer bezoek aan/van de huisarts met zich meebrengt.

----------


## Onassa

Ik 2 keer.
Een keer voor een endoscopie en afgelopen januarie voor een operatie aan beide liezen.

----------


## Ronald68

Afgelopen maandag nog een keer voor mijn Knie.

@Ishbel,

Ik ben het er niet mee eens dat je thuis beter hersteld. Ongemerkt ga je toch meer dingen doen als dat je mag, tenminste zo is het bij mij het geval.
Enne rustig is het hier ook niet thuis, mijn vrouw is namelijk gastouder. Wel gezelliger overigens dan in een ziekenhuis.

----------

